# Installation ProTool 6.0 auf Pg Field ??



## SPS-Manager (15 März 2006)

Hallo ins Forum,

habe heute meinen neuen Pg Field erhalten. ( feine Kiste )

Wollte sogleich vorhandene Software Pro Tool 6.0 UPGRADE aufspielen.
Während dem Install fragt die Installroutine ja nach einer Updateberechtigung. Schnell die alte Vollversion 5.0 ins CD Laufwerk rein und den Ordner mit der DISK 1 angeklickt >>> Ergebnis : Windows XP
verweigert den Zuriff,  mit einer Meldung ähnlich > Falsches Betriebssystem. 

Frage: Kann XP die Version 5.0 nicht als Berechtigung zulassen ?

Auf meinem alten PG 720 mit WIN 98 hat dies wunderbar funktioniert.

Gibt es hier einen Trick ?


Danke und Gruß


Chris


----------



## Maxl (15 März 2006)

Hmm

ProTool überprüft die Upgrade-Erlaubnis anhand von ein paar Registry-Einträgen.
Wir haben damals von Siemens eine Datei namens Coros.reg erhalten, welche man unter jeder Windows-Version installieren kann. Anschließend klappt die Installation des Upgrades problemlos.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es erlaubt ist, die Datei weiterzugeben, daher halte ich es für am besten, wenn Du Deinen Siemens-Ansprechpartner nach dieser Datei fragst.


mfg
Max


----------



## Kai (15 März 2006)

SPS-Manager schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte sogleich vorhandene Software Pro Tool 6.0 UPGRADE aufspielen.
> Während dem Install fragt die Installroutine ja nach einer Updateberechtigung. Schnell die alte Vollversion 5.0 ins CD Laufwerk rein und den Ordner mit der DISK 1 angeklickt >>> Ergebnis : Windows XP
> verweigert den Zuriff, mit einer Meldung ähnlich > Falsches Betriebssystem.


 
Für Windows XP brauchst Du ProTool V6.0 SP2 oder SP3. Hast Du denn eine dieser Versionen? ProTool V6.0 ohne SP ist ja nur für Windows 2000 freigegeben.

Kompatibilität von SIMATIC ProTool mit Windows-Betriebssystemen

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (15 März 2006)

Hier wird die Upgrade-Installation unter Windows XP noch einmal beschrieben:

Upgrade-Installation nach ProTool/Pro V6.0 SP3 auf MS Windows XP Professional

Gruß Kai


----------



## SPS-Manager (16 März 2006)

*Danke !*

Hallo an alle und einen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe !

Leider wollte das doofe Ding den Installhinweis von Kai
auch nicht so recht. ( Bin wohl zu doof ! )

Habe dann vom alten PG eine Kopie von Protool von der Platte gezogen und im Field eingespielt.  > Immer noch nix

Dann die beiden Siemens CDs auf Platte gelegt > auch nix

x - mal vergeblich versucht zu Installieren - Version 5 und 6

alles wieder von der Platte genommen > im Temp Ordner den Müll gelöscht

nochmalig versucht die 6er Upgrade nach Kais Hinweis zu installieren

>>>> siehe da : ist problemlos gelaufen und wollte nun nicht  mal mehr
etwas von einer Vorgänger Vollversion wissen !!

Fazit: habe mal wieder mit hirnlosem rumprobieren einen Erfolg gehabt !

Jetzt ist alles auf dem Field und mein geliebtes WIN 98 mitsamt dem PG720
wird nun in den Ruhestand gehen.

Danke noch mals recht herzlichst an Euch für die Hilfe


Gruß  Chris


----------

